# New truck gas mileage



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tuners are designed for efficiency. Whether it's flat-out horsepower or towing, the tuner is design to maximize the potential of a vehicle. Usually a tuner needs other enhancements to really make a difference. The big two are intakes and exhaust. Getting more air flow allows more fuel to be used. The tuning can better maximize the fuel but bottom line is the best way to get better mileage is attached to the bottom of your leg. Don't be heavy on the pedal and you get better mileage....for free!


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Thanks the the advice Angus. I'm already doing that, following the "gas saving driving tips" of watching out for gas pedal, less breaking, ect....

I'm just checking to see if anything else can be done. I saw on autoanything.com that they have performance products like filters & exhaust & tuners etc... That's why I asked. Mine is brand new, so not sure if tuners void warranty or not. 

Nhi



angus242 said:


> Tuners are designed for efficiency. Whether it's flat-out horsepower or towing, the tuner is design to maximize the potential of a vehicle. Usually a tuner needs other enhancements to really make a difference. The big two are intakes and exhaust. Getting more air flow allows more fuel to be used. The tuning can better maximize the fuel but bottom line is the best way to get better mileage is attached to the bottom of your leg. Don't be heavy on the pedal and you get better mileage....for free!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

unhique said:


> All my previous trucks (just got traded in) are diesel, 2 f450 & 1 f350 - all flat bed, '03-'04. Those knew how to drink well. Hahaha
> 
> I looked at diesel option this time but heard that the gas mileage improvement was not that great compared to the extra ~$7000. I average about 2500 miles a month. So if it's 2 mpg improvement, it'll probably take roughly 6-7 yrs to get the money back. Haha, and I was pushing really hard on my limit budget getting a new truck already. Plus, I'd like to enjoy a soft/quiet ride better. I know new diesel is quieter and all, but still.
> 
> ...


Tonneau covers don't save you 10-15% in gas...the difference is almost not noticible.

If there was some sort of snake oil that saves gas the manufacturer would have used it to get the epa ratings down and sell more trucks.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

As Angus stated tuners can make the vehicle more efficient provided the driver also be efficient in their driving. My D-Max has gotten a best of 23mpg with the tuner cranked up to 120hp, the air box cut open with new filter, 4" exhaust from turbo back with kitty delete, new fuel filter and being driven empty with the cruise on and the tach kept below 2k rpm. This means traveling along around 72-74mph at most and being easy on the throttle when leaving from a stop. My next upgrade will be the fingerstick/egr blocker plate and from there i plan to remove the clutch fan and install two electric fans. The fan replacement claims to be a 1mpg and extra 24hp advantage. Is it worth all this money for upgrades? Probably not, but if i can help the engine run cleaner, longer and more efficient than why not try it? Why not drive a truck for 10-15yrs that gets the fuel mileage of a 4cly 4X4, can carry up to 6k lbs in the bed, and tow up to 24k lbs with a gooseneck? What other vehicle made can do the things our 2500-3500/F-250 or F-350's can do?


----------



## fortis (Aug 28, 2011)

Most ICEs are most efficient at about 75% power. Many people make the mistake of accelerating as slowly as possible in order to save fuel, whereas they would be better off accelerating more aggressively. This is most effective with a standard transmission, which will allow you to use the power while keeping the rpm down, which tend to be inherently more efficient. Choose the right tire and think ahead when driving and you will see significant gains.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

As I said, I'm already driving like that or better. 

Question is, other than that, what else can you make it even more efficient. And, is the extra money well spent on these. My truck is a gasser, 2012, if that matters.

I already see an improvement in my second tank:

- 1st tank (1st 400 mile): 12.2 mpg, mostly empty, 70% freeway
- 2nd tank (401-800 mile): 14.5, mostly empty, 70% freeway
- 3rd tank (801-1200 mile - half way already): I think it's a bit less, since I start pulling my trailers. We'll see.

I'm reading more to see if I should replace the air intake/filter, install programmer and what not. Ran into this article: http://www.autoanything.com/performance-chips/50A10A120A1.aspx

Main reason is for fuel efficiency, extra power is a plus but not a need. 

So more of your insight & expertise are always welcome. 

Nhi


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

For what it's worth- Mythbusters did a test on how to get the best mileage out of a truck, and the winner, was actually a netted tail gate. Not a solid one, not one with the gate down, not with a full bed cover.

I'm not sure about the dynamics involved with the netting, but I know that a full cover and a tailgate down act as a spoiler whose purpose is to press the rear of the vehicle down for more traction. More truck traction= worse mileage. With the solid gates up, it creates an air buffer which allows air to pass over it and create a more streamlined effect, however I think the tonneau cover (however it's spelled) would just add undesirable weight. I could be wrong but hey, just throwing this out there.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I watched that episode when it aired awhile back. I think they said the taking the tailgate off and adding the netting was benifical because it lightened the weight of the truck which = better gas mileage. 

But don't quote me!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

At the end of the day the only thing that will drastically improve milage is trading in your truck for a vespa.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> At the end of the day the only thing that will drastically improve milage is trading in your truck for a vespa.


I wonder if that puppy can tow a trailer! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> I wonder if that puppy can tow a trailer! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Let me break out my photoshop and show you the proof!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing:


sy85 said:


> Let me break out my photoshop and show you the proof!


7x14 sound proportional???


----------

